# I can't believe he ate the whole thing!



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks found a fresh deer skull in the woods so I let him keep it (fur and meat gone, but all teeth still in jaw). I let him chew it for a while, he ate a small piece off, then I put it up.
About a week later I gave it back to him, checked on him after like 15-20 min; he had EATEN THE WHOLE THING practically (there was a piece the size of an apple from the back of the skull left---no teeth, nothing else) 
I wondered if I should do something (give him bread?) but he took care of the problem. He threw up a big pile of chewed up bone pieces a couple of hours later.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

omg, I guess I would keep an eye on him. We give our dogs raw bones, and there are times that what appears to be minutes, the bone is chewed up to nothing, but they are never as big as that.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, Brooks sure ate that one up fast, hope all is well. How long did it takes Brooks to work on the one auntie Teresa gave him?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Teresa gave him 2 sets of antlers-one with a bit of skull and the other a whole skull. I hadn't given him the whole skull one yet as one antler was broken and needed to be smoothed down before being given to him. 
Interesting, when he was given the antler with the bit of skull, the skull part was what he ate first.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

:yuck: Wow, YUMMY!!!! I think I may barf , they sure will chew on anything, fingers crossed that everything comes out alright.......


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Is he still ok? Sorry, kind of grosses me out. I know, I know, it shouldn't... But I became a vegetarian briefly in grad school when the meat( chicken and beef) grossed me out....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine find dead chipmunks under the wood piles... I usually scream for my husband... And Emmie once caught a mouse in the house...


----------

